# Alum Creek Ice



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I wanted to get an Alum Ice thread going, although I have ice fished alum in the past, I am still green. I know we are a good bit away from good solid ice, but I am hopeful this year. 

I live a couple minutes from the spillway an travel Africa rd very often. As the cold weather continues coming I can help provide some input. I did see some skim ice on the stump field.

Who else fishes Alum on the Ice? Wondering who I might see out there
I had a solid spring/summer of boat fishing with great crappie and saugeye action with a few small Muskie. Looking forward to trying my luck on the ice.

As always please stays safe an be smart on the ice. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

If we get solid ice on Alum you will see me there! I also fish numerous local farm ponds in the winter.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I am sure there will be a time when I break down and go sit on that god forsaken lake...(not a big alum ice fan)


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

sady dog said:


> I am sure there will be a time when I break down and go sit on that god forsaken lake...(not a big alum ice fan)


Still a better day than at work.......

I'll join you and watch someone else catch the :B


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Ice is starting to form @ the Howard rd ramp, but the main channel is still open.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Mylife614 said:


> I wanted to get an Alum Ice thread going, although I have ice fished alum in the past, I am still green. I know we are a good bit away from good solid ice, but I am hopeful this year.
> 
> I live a couple minutes from the spillway an travel Africa rd very often. As the cold weather continues coming I can help provide some input. I did see some skim ice on the stump field.
> 
> ...


pm sent about possible safe ice if you want to check it out 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Clear your inbox up its full 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

cleared


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> pm sent about possible safe ice if you want to check it out
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't mind a pm about some good ice LOL! Just got moved to 3rd shift so I should have a good bit of free time to get out


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Being an ice virgin I will be watching too. Just FYI I am off on Mondays.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Good updates,as I drove down 36 it looked like everything north was locked up, drove down big run cove seemed iced over from the turn around. Didn't check any, was in my dress clothes after a meeting. Might hit docks tom eve or sat am. Looks to be warm day or two in the forecast upcoming wk. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I checked the ice at the stump field cove. Had my bucket an pole with me. Only went out 10-12yds from shore an drilled a hole. Fished for an hr, a couple dinks. Had enough ice, but guarantee it will not be safe after Tom warm up. Spot I was in was bout 4ft deep. Happy I got out for a lil, wish we weren't getting this warm up. Someone else must have been checking ice right b4 I got there saw their prints/spud marks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone check to see what kind of ice has started to form? Got a few days of cold cold weather coming 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just drove down new galena to have a peak. Main lake was a crazy site! I saw a group of people on the ice in the galena cove about 20 yds off the bank by frisbee golf hole, guy walking back in lot "said" 4". He looked frozen an was getting off the ice... Crazy I was frozen just opening my door to ask, wind was whippin off the lake. I check the stump cove but didn't walk on to check because the shore was under an inch with the bar ,an shaky from that rain I'm guessing 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm gonna try Friday or Saturday at the usually cove by new galena. Caught saugeye there before!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've only check ice at new galena and stump cove. Has anyone checked else where on the lake? North of 36? Might get out this eve somewhere 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

what did you have at those two places? im giving it a shot tomorrow hopefully gotta go at least drill a hole somewhere lol


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I fished the galena cove this eve, I'm no expert to alum creek ice fishing but I managed couple dink crappie. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

How thick was the ice? Was anyone else on the ice? I would like to get out, but I would be by myself and don't care to be the only one out there.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone going out this afternoon? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mylife614 said:


> Anyone going out this afternoon?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sure would have been nice if you answered the question below you too....


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Didn't even see that yesterday was 6" just got out here an it's still around 5 sorry for not updating . I responded to several PMs of ice thickness


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Sitting out on Alum now wetting a couple of lines!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

You do any good slabslayer 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Texican said:


> You do any good slabslayer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So far in an hours time out 3 dinks and 1 13" eye


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Come join me! I got all the ice to myself tonight!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Flag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I could only fish for an hr out so earlier nothing landed. Had to get back an check on some deer jerky I had in the dehydrator . Keep us posted 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Mylife614 said:


> I could only fish for an hr out so earlier nothing landed. Had to get back an check on some deer jerky I had in the dehydrator . Keep us posted
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What's you excuse for not being out here now??? Lol


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Dang!!! We fished the north end by Howard and caught 1 keeper crappie didn't go to galena because we figured it'd be packed wish we would of headed that way! Did manage 5 nice keeper crappie at delaware earlier today a lot of dinks though. Ice was between 6 and 8.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Flag #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Flag#2 = 11" eye


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Slab ya got me there man! But I will say this deer jerky came out great, high recommend Hi mountain Bourbon BBQ. If i would have known I'd have been back out I'm only 5 min from that cove. Next time 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll be back out in the morning bright and early.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Well guys it has been raining here @ Alum Creek all night not sure how much ice is left with these warm temps. When I left the ice last night there was already about 2" of water sitting on top of the ice that I had to wade through. It's raining here at the moment so I will check out the ice later this afternoon. If anyone decides to go out this morning fill us all in on the conditions please. 

I'm heading out to the shop to work on some new musky lures for this spring.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Perchy I expected to see you out at galena. Figured you'd be out there making pizza in your shanty again! I did good Friday am. Got 14 slabs all over 10 inches.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was out this afternoon for a minute and there was still standing water but ice was still good underneath. Anyone gonna try tomorrow morning? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Some buddies of mine were also on it for awhile at galena. Said ice was still thick but eroding and edges were getting bad. So becareful if you go out especially getting on the ice.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone been out past few days? I saw a shanty out on Sunday am, wanted to get out but lets just say had to much fun sat night, and this eve I had a business call that went an hr long. Wanted to see what the ice was looking like in galena or elsewhere on the lake. Anyone do much good up north of 36? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

5-6 at galena edges of cheshire made me too nervous to try. got out for an hour so with no luck but heck i got to wet a line. I would say with this cold snap by saturday anywhere on the lake should be good to go.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I fished Galena last evening till dark. Marked a bit but they wouldn't commit much. Caught one small gill and a short crappie. There were a few people in a shanty a little closer to the road that had been here all day and caught some crappie. It was super windy which made things more difficult while bucket fishing. Ice was 5" in Galena. Tried to get on up north but the ice wasn't good enough for my liking.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I plan to try an get out tomorrow. This this forecast any thoughts on when the main lake could be fishable? I know that's a different ball game and doesn't happen often, I'd love to try a few spots 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Mylife614 said:


> Thanks for the update. I plan to try an get out tomorrow. This this forecast any thoughts on when the main lake could be fishable? I know that's a different ball game and doesn't happen often, I'd love to try a few spots
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I spudded a well known spot today and it was about 2" it's on the main lake I figure it will be ready Friday possibly with the temps we are having 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Anyone plan on hitting alum tomorrow?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out this weekend.... Not sure what day yet... Friday-Sunday I'm fishing all different lakes unless I kill them one spot...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Brad was at Alum tonight again not as good as night before but still was a decent bite of nice crappies. dead is the word do not get to happy with your bait . Will be hitting somewhere on Indian tomorrow late afternoon looking for a few eyes.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Troy how many people were there fishin?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

only a couple when I was there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Where were you fishing???


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

If anyone has come across a rod and reel at galena this week let me know, lost one on the walk out I believe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How did the ice hold up after the warmup this weekend? I was out of town.....


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ice is still in good shape. I was out today on the north side of 36/37, had an inch or two of freezing slush on top depending on the spot but 6-8 inches of clear underneath maybe more in some spots. Just wish the fish would of cooperated, nothing but small gills. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Duck391 said:


> Ice is still in good shape. I was out today on the north side of 36/37, had an inch or two of freezing slush on top depending on the spot but 6-8 inches of clear underneath maybe more in some spots. Just wish the fish would of cooperated, nothing but small gills.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the update! We were drilling 15+ inches on spots of Erie.... Auger worked OT this weekend.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well with the cold snap, thought I'd bring this chat back... Any thoughts on potential for some Alum ice by this weekend?
Way out on some sales leads tomorrow I might swing by an peak the stump cove an Marina see if anythings starting. Snow and wind won't help much eh 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

